# little known tax break



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

as I've said before I've been self employed in the past and I've also had more than one job in the past 

I don't know if many of you people know this because most people I talk to don't but if you have two jobs you can deduct the mileage going from one job to the other you should google it and read about it it might help a lot of you with your so called commuting miles 

I used to use it when I a job 20 miles away and went to my second job a half a mile from my house afterwards it made my commute home tax deductible


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

It is just a pain to document this...and if you get the numbers wrong, it sends up a red flag to be audited! Good Luck with that! Kinda like trying to deduct a home office space; ain't worth the headaches...just keep receipts for everything you spend and apply them to one of your businesses and get much better results, with no additional documentation needed. I've been self employed for 35 years and never audited...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> It is just a pain to document this...and if you get the numbers wrong, it sends up a red flag to be audited! Good Luck with that! Kinda like trying to deduct a home office space; ain't worth the headaches...just keep receipts for everything you spend and apply them to one of your businesses and get much better results, with no additional documentation needed. I've been self employed for 35 years and never audited...


I've been self employed for 24 and never audited. I can also tell you where any one of my vehicles has gone because I kept records of everything and I have all the mileage logs. I have never tried to do a home office because I have never kept a separate space just for work. I also deduct all my mileage for charity and mileage for medical trips I don't do anything that's not legal but I keep track of everything that is.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

You're a better record keeper than I...too much trouble...I hate having to get out the log file each and every time I get into the car! Tried it for more than a decade, but the records were always incomplete, and trying to fill in the details was always iffy...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> as I've said before I've been self employed in the past and I've also had more than one job in the past
> 
> I don't know if many of you people know this because most people I talk to don't but if you have two jobs you can deduct the mileage going from one job to the other you should google it and read about it it might help a lot of you with your so called commuting miles
> 
> I used to use it when I a job 20 miles away and went to my second job a half a mile from my house afterwards it made my commute home tax deductible


POST # 1 /@Fuzzyelvis : Business Bison
has been
Aware for 2 decades now. Isn't it the 
miles BETWEEN 1st and 2nd jobs that's
Deductible?

BTW: Which Feline is "Fuzzy Elvis"?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Take a pic of your odometer - the iphone software will datestamp, even geostamp the picture. I use this and then once ever few weeks, take the info from the pictures and use it to fill out my mileage log. To quote Hunter S. Thompson - anything worth doing is worth doing right.


----------

